# Who owns a 10 or 15 million cp flashlight?



## tron3 (Dec 2, 2005)

Who owns a 10 or 15 million CP flashlight? 

What can you tell me?

What do you use it for? 

Have you contacted aliens?

How blown away are you?


----------



## Babo (Dec 2, 2005)

My hunting partner has one of the Tim The Toolman Taylor models.
I think it's a bazillion cp "THOR".....Anyhoo, we've used it
twice this duck season running the lake to our blind at
zero dark-thirty. It serves two purposes. First, of course,
it turns a dark night into a not-so-dark night.
Second, and just as important, it puts out a lot of heat...
That is a good thing when you're zipping along at thirty mph
in an open boat with an ambient temp of 19 degrees.

The downside, is my buddy had to have his pants altered to the
light would fit in his pocket. It's is EDC now.


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a 10 mil Thor...mostly I just light up the forest around my house, but I also have a Maxabeam. I use the Thor at work where I am a Police sergeant. I have a cord rigged to a belt battery pack, so if I have a crime scene or accident scene off road, I can plug the Thor into the battery pack and double the ON time. Works great.....


----------



## Templar223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I bought one mail order for $30. 10MCP. Yellow.

Farm and Fleet now has them for the same price with a little LED light on top.

I can tell you it's bright as hell.

What do I use it for? Are you kidding?

I've used it (other than impressing flashlight loving friends and my girlfriend) once. I turned out a couple of street lights and shined it at the six story hotel four blocks from my office at work. It illuminated a block of about four rooms as I recall. The dust illuminated in the air in those four blocks sort of obscured the full effect from my vantage point. 

While I haven't contacted aliens (yet), I do plan on shining it on the kids that drink at the park outside my home one of these days. It's a big park and I'll just sit back in the corner a block and a half away and light 'em up! I don't imagine they are going to want to walk "towards the light". Not one this bright.

John


----------



## Archangel (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone know how long the Thor Platinum lasts?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 5, 2005)

40 minutes on bright 60 minutes on 'less bright' is the manufacturer's quoted runtimes for the platinum.


----------



## festiva91 (Dec 6, 2005)

:rock: They are great lights, a little big, and the kids just love it when you light up cell phone towers wayyy down the street.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## CLHC (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay NewBie!

Just curious as to what ALL those Thors are for? Interesting pictures by the way. . .


----------



## metalhed (Dec 7, 2005)

Newbie -- Great beamshots...I love it!

I've only got one Thor 15MCP and a Dorcy 3MCP. :shrug:

Ran an informal runtime test tonight on the Thor. Only got about 25 minutes (on high) before she went dim. Either I got a weak battery with this one...or the manufacturer is fudging the numbers a bit.

Been thinking it might make sense to step this Thor *down* in wattage. Longer runtime would be nice. And maybe some type of mild diffuser to smooth out that ugly beam a bit.


BOT, I use mine to harass neighbor kids and look for our cats in the backyard...mostly I just play with it though.


----------



## Xzn (Dec 7, 2005)

NewBie said:


>



HOLY poop.


----------



## Orbit (Dec 7, 2005)

hahaha your nearly as bad as me newbie


----------



## chiphead (Dec 19, 2005)

Just got my first 10meg/Cp light,it was the last one Fry's had on the shelf. So I thought...What the Hell! It should come in handy for some holiday road trips. Besides, when I change a flat I want daylight around my truck, keeps the wolfs at bay. NO SHADOW OF DOUBT!

CHIPHEAD (Merry Christmas)


----------



## Lips (Dec 19, 2005)

Got the 15 mil Thor Plat and Harbor Freight HID.

Get the HID for about around $85 more.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 19, 2005)

I just got a 10MCP Thor, and I like it a lot, despite the rings in the beam, it really does poke a long way out into the darkness.

I would really love a big HID though, and in Britain, they're close to non-existant. I keep reading about the Costco HID, and others, and wondering what the possibility of getting one would be. 

What about a CPF group buy on Costco HIDs, if they are still available in large enough number ??


----------



## Kershaw (Dec 19, 2005)

NewBie said:


>


 
That right there is a work of the gods :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 19, 2005)

A quick question for anyone with a Thor 10MCP, The red charging LED on the side of the light, should it go out when charging is complete, or does it stay on to show that power is being supplied?

I've had my Thor for a few days, and the manual says that the LED lights when charging, but doesn't state whether it goes out on completion. 

Thanks in advance.

:touche:


----------



## Lips (Dec 19, 2005)

Not sure about the 10 but on the 15 it blinks when charging is done.


----------



## BVH (Dec 19, 2005)

OK Newbie, you knew you couldn't get away with posting those pics without the proverbial question..."Where are the Newbie Boost Board"?

Also, are the beam pics of modded or unmodded?


----------



## Vee3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmm....

14 Thors, all together costing less than one SF M6 with a few batt changes.

Tape them all together and you could make one hell of an EDC....


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 19, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 14 Thors.................
> 
> Tape them all together and you could make one hell of an EDC....



THE SIZE OF A CAR!!!


----------



## moonkat (Dec 21, 2005)

Newbie,
Went out and shone my Thor 15Mcp and new HF HID into sky and noticed something about your beam shots.....
Those are all Thor HID !!! .... unless Newbie boost boarded Thors !?

Bright White HID light very apparent in comp to yellow Halogen lamps.

ditto BVH: Where's the Newbie boost boards ?


----------



## jtice (Dec 21, 2005)

Thors are nice lights for the $$$

They are huge, but if you just want to have some fun with it,
or sit it somewhere for area lighting, its not bad.

Careful though, you might develope a God Complex playing with it.






~John


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Dec 21, 2005)

I have one of the 15 mil cp Thor's. Bought it at Costco (Price Club), probably only got it because it was $35.

Used it to shine at the sky, light up the tree line at the end of my yard. I really don't have any practical use for it.

I want to go HID, but I think I will look for a smaller HID, possibly something along the size lines of the Warrior II.

I thought about getting one of the HID's from Harbor Freight, may still, just don't know if I need 2 of these monster sized lights.


----------

